# tool handles



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Have any of you ever tried adding a tool handle to a walking stick? I'm contemplating doing just that with one of my grandpa's hand saws. My concern is the saw may be worth more than the stick I make with it.
However, I have not used it in 50 years, that's when I inherited it.
I've always enjoyed "stepping out of the box" when it comes to walking sticks ideas and innovations but maybe this is a step too far.
I think the saw is from the late 1800's or early 1900's.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Never tried it but I had contemplated using an old brace handle the same way folks use door knobs as handles. I got a box of antique braces at an auction one time.

Also bought a very small monkey wrench years ago and planned to remove the wooden handle scales and add it to a stick with a sort of bridle joint. Finally found the perfect stick for doing it but now I can't find the wrench. LOL


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

I would get a piece of scrap wood and trace the saw (tool) handle to it and make the adjustments as needed to fit your hand. I think that using a handle right off the tool, such as carpenter's saw, might not be the right configuration for a walking cane handle. Then, find a nice of piece of wood with vintage character and some fancy hardware and the general public would think it's an antique tool handle.
(example)


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks for the idea John! My wife threw out an old cutting board months ago and I salvaged it from the trash bin thinking it had possibilities some day.
It just might be the perfect thing to trace on too!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

a cheap MDF, plywood or cardboard "prototype" would help you find that "comfortable" angle of the grip that feels "just right" instead of making the whole project then find out that it's not really a good fit for long time walking or shopping. (but looks great hanging on the wall).
That's what I'm doing now for a leather holster for my new(ish) 1911 pistol. A cardboard template and two prototypes so far is putting me in the comfort zone. I've purchased commercial leather holsters in the past that look really good but is a "poor fit" for me and my body style. So I really believe in templates and patterns (when possible) before the real deal is made.
Looking forward to following your journey when you start your project.


----------

